# FYI…Road closed…Shorts Bar to Vinegar Creek



## idahoriversrat (Jul 1, 2011)

We launch on 20 Aug. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks! My first trip launches the 24th. I get confused on these . Is Carey take out vinegar creek or Carey creek? I'll look for sure but thought I'd ask here too. Thanks


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Vinegar is the first ramp, it's mainly used by the jet boaters.
Carey Creek is a few miles down, it's the most frequently used ramp for rafters. Spring Bar is another 13 miles past Carey. It adds about a day to the trip.
Shorts bar is further down still, past Ruby and Lake creek rapids- which are both pretty insignificant at low water.
Floating all the way to Shorts bar would add a day and a half, or so.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh man it's worrisome a little! We're already pushing our skill set lol! I wish I wasn't such a worry wart! Thanks man! Not really worried about rapids if we made it that far we'd be good but being trapped by fire is never good lol!!


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

Caused by a four wheeler that caught fire. I hope they get to foot the bill for this one.


----------

